# How Many IUIs have you had before a BFP



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello
Im onto my second round of IUI and Im really interested to know about people who have had IUI and a success story. Especially if it wasnt the first attempt....but the second third fourth etc
Does anyone have a story to share? 

Lotsky


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Mine was a +ve on the second go, a very very lucky go!


----------



## Hidyhi (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Lotsky

I was also a second time lucky. I had drug treatment (menopur) and responded well. I also did ov testing kit to make sure I knew when I was ovulating as I felt I went too soon onthe first go. I wish you the best of luck    
Love Heidi


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Lotsky - I was lucky on my second go too - there are lots of girls on the BFP thread who can anwer your question & you can see the success stories  - pop over & have a look!

Good luck  

Minkey x


----------



## melandcrispy (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Lotsky, 

I too had success on the second IUI and now have a little two year old boy. We have been trying for a second and I have now had a further 8 IUIs. One of them worked, but then I miscarried. So I have a success story and a non-success story. You just never know what life has in store. Stay positive. Lots of luck!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi,

3rd time lucky - had twins 2 weeks ago 

Donna xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

congratulations! your story has given me hope!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I got a positive on my second go and also my third go.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Lotsky  

Good luck this month - all the replies you got must make you feel pretty positive.  It's great to read that IUI really does work.

I'm going to do my 2nd IUI in January, hopefully.  

Sending you lots of  .

Elodie
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

We got lucky second time around also, I had menopur on my second go and it seemed to do the trick. Also me and dh took lots of vits as advised by Foresight and dh stopped carrying his mobile in his trouser pocket!! It can definately work so good luck x


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Lotsky,

I had 6 IUIs in total before a BFP.  

First 2 attempts = natural IUI - BFN
Attempt #3 & #4 just trigger shot (pregnyl) - BFN
Attempt #5 medicated - BFN 
(then had 2 abandoned medicated tx because too many follies) 
Attempt #6 while waiting to start IVF, had a "throw away" go at natural IUI - BFP!!!

I actually m/c at 7/8 weeks, but turned out after 2 failed IVF I had clotting problem - wish I'd been tested for it earlier.

Good luck!!!
Georgie


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Lotsky,

I got a BFP on our 1st and 3rd IUI.

Good luck on your second attempt!

Liz
x


----------



## dazzled (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lotsky

We got an amazing BFP on our 1st  go at IUI which was also a natural cycle.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello there, BFP on first go, sadly lost my little girl due to prematurity but having my second go in March!

Good luck!

Lucy


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

bfp 1st time round  

Good Luck 

Sweetcheeks xx


----------

